

No more free sun: Arizona's biggest power utility wants to tax solar - MikeCapone
http://www.treehugger.com/renewable-energy/no-more-free-sun-arizona-if-solar-power-fee-approved.html

======
eip
If it moves tax it. If it doesn't move tax it.

------
e3pi
With Corrections Corporations of America, and now the US' most valuable export
is manufacturing enemies of sufficient hatred to launch newsworthy sensational
acts of terror requiring `Boundless Informant' and `Total Information
Awareness', and now taxing the sun, we live in a dystopian grim back story
more systemically upside down than any of Hollywood's SCI-FI screenplays.

~~~
eip
Welcome to the future.

